# Congratulations to new port committer junovitch@!



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2015)

Forum contributor and moderator junovitch@ has now become a ports committer.  Congratulations!


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 1, 2015)

Well deserved, cheers!


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 1, 2015)

Kudos, Jason!


----------



## protocelt (Aug 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Oko (Aug 1, 2015)

Juanitou said:


> Well deserved, cheers!


+1 Indeed!


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good Job!


----------



## robroy (Aug 2, 2015)

junovitch@, thanks again for helping me with that LibreOffice installation problem last October (in Thread 48681).  Congratulations on your new commit privileges.


----------



## tingo (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes - well done!


----------



## willbprog127 (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations!  Have fun! :-D


----------

